# FLAMING GORGE RECIPROCAL STAMP



## LABSRULE (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get a reciprocal stamp in evanston or green river at 5 in the morning?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wal*Mart? Just my guess since I've never tried, but they're open and I would think that they can do that in the sporting goods section.


----------



## LABSRULE (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for your response. I called them and they dont open up until 6.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not sure, But cant you buy the permit at a dwr office? Does your local walley world carry them, or is it only stores in that area?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ace Hardware in Green River but I don't think they open that early . I bought mine at Walmart in Rock Springs in the daylight . :lol:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been told there is a station on the nw side of town that sells them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If you go to the Buckbourd Marina they will sell you one too. I think they open at 8:00am. Here is there number if you want to call them and make sure of the store times. 1-307-875-6927

Good luck!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

just got home from the gorge, didn't see any other people at Buckboard Marina. We got our stamps at Ace Hardware in Green River- don't know what time they open though sorry.. There was a little sporting goods/ liquor store next door to ace that had them too, can't remember the name of it you could PM Puddles or Mcfishin they might remember.


----------

